# UK Expats Getting A Mortgage in the UK



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi. I am a UAE resident and a UK national and I am thinking of buying a property in the UK as a buy to let. Does anyone on here know the type of mortgage required? Do I need to take out an expat mortgage or will a normal buy to let mortgage be available since I am a Uk national. If anyone knows of Sony good lenders with good rates for this type of thing then please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi manchesterborn,

I can recommend Nationwide Building Society but also remember that you need to declare your UK property income to HMRC.

The new penalty system introduced with effect from the 2010/2011 tax year is very harsh so if you are sent a notice to complete a tax return whatever you do do not miss your deadline!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

You really need to go through a mortgage broker to find out your best options. UK mortgages are not easy to get these days. We have two UK properties, both managed by agents for us. I also recommend using an agent as you will find it difficult to run the property (and the tenant) from here. The agent is legally bound to deduct the tax from rent unless you apply to revenue and customs on a specific form to waive this. PM me if you would like the name of the broker we use. He's done a good job for us for over a decade.


----------



## Skem432 (Sep 22, 2011)

manchesterborn said:


> Hi. I am a UAE resident and a UK national and I am thinking of buying a property in the UK as a buy to let. Does anyone on here know the type of mortgage required? Do I need to take out an expat mortgage or will a normal buy to let mortgage be available since I am a Uk national. If anyone knows of Sony good lenders with good rates for this type of thing then please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Manchesterborn

I am also planning to do the same, did you find any information on which banks/mortgages we can apply.

I spoke to couple of high street banks when I was in UK last time they said I need to live in UK to apply for a mortgage.

Regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You do not need to be a UK resident to apply for a UK mortgage but many of the high street lenders will not assist. Probably best to use a mortgage broker who is experienced in this market.

Note that a significant deposit will be required and it's much harder if you are not working for a large or international company.

Let me know if you'd like the details of the chap I've been using for my clients for over 10 years.


----------



## Skem432 (Sep 22, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> You do not need to be a UK resident to apply for a UK mortgage but many of the high street lenders will not assist. Probably best to use a mortgage broker who is experienced in this market.
> 
> Note that a significant deposit will be required and it's much harder if you are not working for a large or international company.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like the details of the chap I've been using for my clients for over 10 years.


Hi Elphaba Thank you 

Can you pass on the details of your contact.

Regards
Skem432


----------

